

My weekend project that won't die: Mr. Goal - Intelligent Goal Reminders. - omarish
http://mrgoal.net/hn3

======
revorad
Ok, signed up. As soon as I made the account, you are trying to upsell me to
buy some monthly plan. You are going for the close too early. At least let me
try out the thing. Slowly slowly catchy monkey.

~~~
omarish
Noted. Thanks!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm confused by this. On the one hand it says:

    
    
      > We'll randomly remind by email and SMS.
    

Then it says:

    
    
      > These intelligent reminders come to you
      > at the right times.
    

And there doesn't appear to be any explnation.

~~~
rprasad
The best time for a reminder is when you're least expecting it.

~~~
omarish
Those are the exact words I'm looking for. Can I use this on the front page?

~~~
rprasad
Sure, go right ahead.

However, you may want to run a trademark search with the USPTO to make sure
some company hasn't already trademarked it for the reminders market.
Trademarks are context-specific, so if it hasn't been trademarked for this
context, I would file for one.

------
nitrogen
I've been dying (figuratively) for something to replace my folded-up piece of
printer paper and sticky notes, with SMS reminders.

A couple of observations:

The use of the goal title as a top-level URI seems a bit odd (i.e.
<https://mrgoal.net/goal-name/>). Obviously you can use the session info to
disambiguate, but when you implement public goals, won't there be a lot of
name collisions?

A little more detail on the Settings page about exactly how often "sometimes"
or "often" is would be helpful, particularly for knowing how much of my weekly
SMS budget will be used for each goal and in aggregate.

------
larrywright
I had the idea for this app yesterday :) Looks nicely done.

------
iregdtoreply
Your about page needs to be more prominent.

~~~
omarish
Okay, would you have any recommendations on how?

